

Apple Reaches Licensing Deal With Swiss Railway Over iPad Clock Design  - kuida0r3
http://allthingsd.com/20121012/apple-reaches-licensing-deal-with-swiss-railway-over-ipad-clock-design/

======
casca
Re-post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4644808>

~~~
kuida0r3
Oops thanks - didn't catch it.

